

Mind-body problem what do you think? monoism or dualism - bobsadino


======
henrixd
Neither can easily be proven, but dualism has too many problems that goes
against my word view. If mind and materialistic world are separate, then what
is mechanism between them. Mind controls the body but cant affect other
material, does not seem reasonable. I find it much easier to believe that mind
somehow emerges from complexity of physical brain. Still, I don't understand
the need to pick sides here. I don't know which is true, so I try to stay
unbiased, before I collect more knowledge.

